# Algae Problems



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a metal halide 75watts over a 12 gallon tank... 
This was a setup initially bought for corals... but I recently converted. 

I had some riccia on wood, various mosses (phoenix, taiwan), some HC, glosso, Crypt wendtii, Anubias, dwarf saggitaria, japonica blyxxa... 

I basically got raped by algae. I was busy for literally 3 or 4 days... the lights were on a timer, I looked closely at my tank today and half the glass was covered with algae... long, green, hairy filamentous algae. There was also brown plaque like algae on the glass...
I basically took down all the algae today with a razorblade, but there is algae growing on my crypt, HC, anubias... heck everything but the blade-like plants. I've actually removed some of the really badly covered leaves. I just need to know how the heck to keep this from happening again, and what to do with the plants that still have algae on them. =x


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I think 75W Metal Halide on a 12 gallon would be your problem. That's a lot of light for a small tank. Did your CO2 run out?

Do you have any algae eaters?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Reduce your lights to 26watts, 20percent waterchang evryweek, double your dose if you have excel


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

You can soak your plants in the water with bleach for 3minutes. 10percent bleach to water. Then rinse yiur plants again with water for 6 minutes- 10


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Woah, 75 watts of MH on a 12G is a roadkill.
Either replace the light with 24 - 36 watts of light or change to a 20G or 29G tank.
Having too much light won't make your plants grow better. The plants have to have all the right amount of fertz + CO2 + light to grow. Sort on any one of these ingredients will mean an extra of the other two that will not be used. Which in turns only benefits algae which have a much lower requirements.

Oh, where did you get the 75Watts MH?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, the MH came with a JBJ nano cube set. I initially had it with coral, but it seems like its definitely overkill for plants. Sigh... 
The 29 gallon I have is an all in one Eclipse hood with the lights and filters all together... =x
What if I put it on a 15 gallon CRS tank? 
If not I'm just going to sell this damn thing. =(
I guess some people would want this MH light for a nano reef tank or something. But its really hard to find an appropriately fitting light for this nano cube. =\


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> Thanks for the replies, the MH came with a JBJ nano cube set. I initially had it with coral, but it seems like its definitely overkill for plants. Sigh...
> The 29 gallon I have is an all in one Eclipse hood with the lights and filters all together... =x
> What if I put it on a 15 gallon CRS tank?
> If not I'm just going to sell this damn thing. =(
> I guess some people would want this MH light for a nano reef tank or something. But its really hard to find an appropriately fitting light for this nano cube. =\


I think for a 12 gallon, a single CFL 23W Daylight spectrum bulb should be enough.


----------



## G11 (Jul 13, 2010)

*New HC plant*

Hi! I think I have same problem in my tank, I just reset up my 10gal tank it's custome size 24WX9HX8D and Coralife brand 24Wx2 T5 light. I just got some baby tear HC plant for two weeks ago. Then I feel it's doesn't growing up, so I go to buy a ADA Fertile liquid for it. after two days I suddenly my tank fill up those green hair stuff from the ground.. I have no ideal what is it!! PLEASE HELP!!! PLEASE HELP!!! Do I have to reset up my tank again?????


----------

